

 Ask HN: Review the prerelease demo of my new web app - rubypay
http://www.socialsensornetwork.com

======
18pfsmt
Reminds me a bit of what Color is doing even though their go-to-market seems
to be "photo-sharing with the public based on location."

Off-topic: Can we get back to graceful degradation? JS is great with trusted
services, but not new ones, imho.

------
TheBitterFrost
Looks like a fantastic way to pool data from the Web.

------
nothans
We can collect lots of abstract data and distribute it as a JSON feed!

------
zyfo
I don't get it. What does it do?

EDIT: I get it after checking out the demo. Right now it's far from (for me)
clear what the service is all about.

~~~
nothans
Try the demo link: <http://www.socialsensornetwork.com/irs-refund/>

